# Farm Beautiful



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agriculture.com beautiful farm contest.....some of our people need to send in their farm pics.....I have seen some of the bank barns you fellas have....and some of the land too....send in some pics fellas and maybe we can get a winner from our Haytalk family.

Regards, Mike

http://community.agriculture.com/t5/contests/v2/contestpage/blog-id/farmbeautiful/tab/home


----------

